# Which ones are missing.



## Roy (Jul 29, 2007)

I have been thinking about the number of Paphs that have been found that have the matching, alba, albino, flavum etc flowers. What I am not sure of is exactly how many Paph species DON'T have them.
I can think of some, like rothschildianum, praestans, gigantifolium, sanderianum, ooii, tigrinum, supardii and I am sure there are many more but what are they and WHY non have been found given the Paph discoveries over the last, say 20 years have the alba, albino, flavum etc forms described almost the instant the type species is described???
Roy.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 29, 2007)

i saw something about a Phrag, i think, where the alba wasn't defined although the plant has been around for several years. it had something to do with the preparation of an herbarium specimen and as the plant is seen as significantly more valuable monetarily vs scientifically, they're using it for breeding and somewhere down the line they'll prepare the dried specimen and then define it....

album forms at Dr Tanaka's

moquettianum album


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 29, 2007)

oh. i think i misunderstood your question...


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Part of the problem will be accessibility. Albino forms are always rare in a population, and given the in-accessibility of many species of paphs we'll just have to wait for a mutant to pop up after intense captive breeding.

This seems to be the case for kolopakingii documented in this months OD.

One of the most recent wild collected "alba" forms that I read about was a lowii found on Borneo. The pictures I've seen look more xanthic than alba, but considering how relatively common lowii is and how long its been in cultivation you can get a perspective about how rare alba forms are.


----------



## Hien (Jul 29, 2007)

Roy said:


> I have been thinking about the number of Paphs that have been found that have the matching, alba, albino, flavum etc flowers. What I am not sure of is exactly how many Paph species DON'T have them.
> I can think of some, like rothschildianum, praestans, gigantifolium, sanderianum, ooii, tigrinum, supardii and I am sure there are many more but what are they and WHY non have been found given the Paph discoveries over the last, say 20 years have the alba, albino, flavum etc forms described almost the instant the type species is described???
> Roy.



I thought there is a album tigrinum pictured or mentioned somewhere.
But I could be wrong.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

I think you're correct Hien. I think it got a mention in OD sometime within the past year.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2007)

Because they're mutants, they hide among the normal populations.


----------

